# Aires in the uk



## dogseal (Mar 26, 2008)

Or legal places to stay overnight?

http://www.ukmotorhomes.net/ukaires.shtml

Theres some on here, I was going to stay at the little roodee park at Chester
last week but it looked rough.

We ended up staying at the Somerfield car park at Bala for the night.

I had a good nights kip there.

dogseal.


----------



## AndyC (Mar 27, 2008)

dogseal said:


> Or legal places to stay overnight?
> 
> http://www.ukmotorhomes.net/ukaires.shtml
> 
> ...



I'd better own up  

I run www.ukmotorhomes.net

If anyone knows of any more officially approved motorhome stopovers please let me know. It seems that some councils at least are willing to give it a try, they deserve support, even just an email to thank them for providing the service.

AndyC


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice one Andy, the more info the better we are about our business.


----------



## dogseal (Mar 27, 2008)

AndyC said:


> I'd better own up
> 
> I run www.ukmotorhomes.net
> 
> ...



hi Andy, nice website btw.
The little roodee overnighter in Chester looked like the toilet block was being rebuilt
or something, I would have stayed if there had been other campers there.

I can vouch for the Lligwy bay stopover..The top car park. Me & rvraptor stayed there
last year for one night, no problems.

What's needed is more lobbying to councils etc to get them to open up more car parks
for overnighting. If the demand was there, maybe they would do it.

I went to Norfolk last summer, the place is like a dead hole for overnighting.Signs everywhere saying 'no camping'

How can we help, as forum members are now 3000 strong...It must give us a bit of clout!

Cheers,

dogseal.


----------



## AndyC (Mar 27, 2008)

dogseal said:


> What's needed is more lobbying to councils etc to get them to open up more car parks
> for overnighting. If the demand was there, maybe they would do it.
> 
> I went to Norfolk last summer, the place is like a dead hole for overnighting.Signs everywhere saying 'no camping'
> ...


I'd be interested to hear suggestions! Contacting Councils has been tried, and generally seems unproductive, although no harm in keeping on at them!  

The Caravan Sites and Control of Development Act is one stumbling block, the problem is that motorhomes are classed as caravans for the purposes of the Act and (with a few exceptions) allowing caravans to be occupied when stationed on land requires planning permission and a site licence. One of the exceptions, fortunately, is land owned or controlled by a local authority. That's why the councils listed on my ukaires page are able to do it.

I suppose one of the best ways is to use the overnight facilities that councils provide, and then provide feedback to local businesses, tell them that you wouldn't be there spending money in their shop/cafe/pub etc if it wasn't for the overnight facility provided. The more good reports they get the more the word will spread.

It will be a long slow process, but I'm encouraged that some councils are starting to provide for us.

Incidentally, not many people know that the CS sites licensed by The Motor Caravanner's Club are open to all motorhomes, and not restricted to club members like the CL and CS sites licenced by the Caravan Club and the Camping and Caravanning Club. They don't have anywhere near as many sites, but it's always useful to have a few more options for places to stay. They have a listing here: http://tinyurl.com/2nlrmw

AndyC


----------



## dogseal (Mar 27, 2008)

***** said:


> I have been on Somerfield car park at Bala on several occasions to buy goods from their shop.
> What has not been mentioned is that it is a very small car park with only about 20 to 30 spaces  and I think there may have been 2 motorhomes, meaning taking up roughly 10 % of the available parking.
> For myself and just my thoughts, I would not feel comfortable taking up valuable parking spaces unless I went after hours and I was away prior to them opening or if I was shopping first thing in the morning or otherwise permission sought. Permission may have been sought in this case
> Otherwise this could give motorhomers a bad name (this is my concern)
> ...



Well, I was waiting for the shop to open at 8.00 am. Then we went into the store & spent
£50.00 or so on booze & groceries...
As for your concerns, don't worry. I always remember the green cross code, Wash my hands after using the toilet, & brush my teeth before going to bed...etc...Although I gave up reading the bible after the sermon on the mount!

dogseal


----------



## dogseal (Mar 27, 2008)

***** said:


> I am very pleased that you have been a good ambassador for motorhomers
> Well done
> But what has the price of bread etc got to do with anything?



I went in the store with the intentions of stealing the booze & groceries, But I had 
a vision of a miracle inside the store...I'm a changed man now, I bought the stuff
with my visa card...


----------



## hymercamper (Mar 27, 2008)

legal places to stay overnight?

http://www.ukmotorhomes.net/ukaires.shtml

Theres some on here, I was going to stay at the little roodee park at Chester
last week but it looked rough.
dogseal.[/QUOTE]

I stopped on thurs night ,only me there ,bit blowy but ok.there is a bit of building work going on in the corner but didnt see what it was.
Rob
http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t203/rebbyvid/DSCF0060.jpg


----------



## hymercamper (Mar 27, 2008)

struggled to get pic on,sussed it now--heres a drier version


----------



## starblazer (Mar 27, 2008)

Theres some on here, I was going to stay at the little roodee park at Chester
last week but it looked rough

stayed at litttle roodee many times and never had any trouble. one night we watched a roller skater going through his show routine and that is about exciting as it gets there. the gates are locked at about 10pm so no boy racers can get in.

bertie


----------



## Rover (Apr 2, 2008)

dogseal said:


> Or legal places to stay overnight?
> 
> http://www.ukmotorhomes.net/ukaires.shtml
> 
> ...



---------------------------------------------------------------------------
It does look a bit rough at the minute because it is having improvements done, but the portacabin toilets were spotless last week end and they always have 24 hour surveillance camera's we were told.


----------



## starblazer (Apr 2, 2008)

HI Bertie,
Looks a good place to me, however I am not quite sure that I would be happy to be locked in as no escaping any possible trouble
Rob told me that when he overnighted there a week ago that the barriers were not dropped


there is a mobilephone number you can ring if you need to get out early, quite a few of the truckers have used it without any problems and if you have blue badges it means you can stay there for a further 4 hours without any charge and plenty of camera's on site. The 1st time we parked there we thought it was a dirty place until we watched the crows pulling the rubbish out of the bins

bertie


----------



## dogseal (Apr 2, 2008)

Cheers for that, Chester would be a handy place for us to stop off when we go to north Wales. Next question, is the Wetherspoons pub in chester near the Roodee? Nice snap, stella £2.20 a pint. 

Cheers, Hic! 

dogseal.


----------



## starblazer (Apr 3, 2008)

just looked on autoroute and by road it's a mile but quite a bit shorter on foot but could be longer on way back depending on how much staggering you do

bertie


Cheers for that, Chester would be a handy place for us to stop off when we go to north Wales. Next question, is the Wetherspoons pub in chester near the Roodee? Nice snap, stella £2.20 a pint. 

Cheers, Hic! 

dogseal.


----------



## Rover (Apr 3, 2008)

dogseal said:


> Cheers for that, Chester would be a handy place for us to stop off when we go to north Wales. Next question, is the Wetherspoons pub in chester near the Roodee? Nice snap, stella £2.20 a pint.
> 
> Cheers, Hic!
> 
> dogseal.



Hi Dogseal,cant remember where the Wetherspoons is in Chester will have a look when I go in next (been today), one place worth knowing for eating is Buffet City, its down Pepper St. just walk up to the multi storey car park and its there, eat as much as you like over 60 dishes, loads of puds, for £5.99 and  2 glasses of beer for the price of one, Cheers.


----------



## starblazer (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi Dogseal,cant remember where the Wetherspoons is in Chester will have a look when I go in next 

Wetherspoons is in Foregate Street, according to their website and all Wetherspoons have free wifi

bertie


----------

